# Rev up the Red



## omeletteman (Apr 13, 2006)

K, I don't know if the hosting of this will work or not, but its worth a shot...

One of my friends is a big hockey fan, speciffically the Ottawa Senators. Because it's playoff time, the Sens are running a contest for fans to submit a video with the theme of "Rev up the Red" (cause, I guess their Jerseys are red...). So my friend wanted to enter the contest, and came up with the idea of making a stop motion video. because he didn't have the photographic means of filming this stop motion video, he enlisted my help. So instead of studying for my exams, we made a stop motion video. It was pretty fun. Here it is.

View My Video


----------



## FuryofNature (Apr 20, 2006)

It won't play for me. It could be my computer though....I wish it worked over here.

_KA


----------

